# I have someones bees, he never came back for them.



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

Maybe contact the local bee keepers association, someone might know him, I doubt he'd leave 44 hives, must be sick or died.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Welcome to your first year of beekeeping!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think you should be setting out sugar water for the other person's bees. There may be an early fall flow going on so with your added feeding they might be getting too much. Some beekeepers manage hives differently than others, and four weeks may not be to long to go this time of year if space was given for fall flows. Or it could be as others have said that something has gone wrong for the person. As other's have said, contact the local bee clubs of you do not have any personal contact information for the person yourself. At any rate, setting out sugar syrup for someone else's bees is not the way to do things, in my opinion.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

call your bee inspectors


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Maybe contact a bee club in Orangeburg or Wagner and have someone with some experience take a look. They could tell if the bees have enough food and if they were in trouble. A month is not very long, he could be in a hospital or he could be traveling. One never knows these days. 
At this time of the year forager bees will wander all over looking for water or nectar.
I'm surprised he did not give you a phone number in case of an emergency.


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

Janicehall said:


> We live in North, South Carolina, A man named Marco approached us and asked us if he could keep his bees in our field, He needed a place to keep them, He said he uses them to pollinate farmers crops etc, and he would come every week to tend to them. We have about 11 groups of 4 boxes each. We have not see him in about 4 weeks and I am concerned for the bees. They seem to like my hummingbird feeders so I put out some sugar water for them. Some of the boxes tops seem to be lifting and I am unsure how to approach. Any suggestion would be great. I would like to keep them just in case he comes back, he may have got sick, who knows, however they will not survive unless I can get some help. I have only been stung once as i try to stay calm when I remove them from the horses water bucket and they let me save them. However the temperature is dropping, Thanks in advance


Janice if you are a reasonable distance from Lancaster county, SC i would be willing to come by and check on the hives with you. There is a good chance that there is an ID somewhere on the pallets or on the hives with hopefully some contact information.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Most commercially run beehives get left a lot longer than 4 weeks between visits at certain times of the year. It is too soon to start worrying.
In winter mine can be left for 3 to 4 months without a visit.

I would not appreciate somebody else poking around in my hives just because I hadn't been there for 4 weeks.

Definately recommend getting his contact details next time you see him though, it will put your mind at ease plus if there is a real need to contact him you can.
Just to ensure you don't miss him you could attach a note to one of the hives where he will find it, asking for his details.

Bees do drown in water, they have to collect water sometimes and can fall in. Sad, but be aware the queen can be laying 1,500 eggs a day in peak season, and of course all those bees have to die at the end of their life so there can be thousands of bees dying daily and that is normal nature running it's course.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Today was the first time I've looked into some of my hives in a month. Leave them be bees, they can take care of themselves fairly well.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Janicehall said:


> ...however they will not survive unless I can get some help.


I appreciate your heart so much. But the bees themselves will be just fine.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

You have 11 pallets of bees from a stranger that you don’t know how to contact?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

This entire story is fishy.

People don't do this in good faith without confirmed ways to contact them.
I have working channels of communication with all of my bee landlords.
It is a must.

It is entirely possible "Marco" does not want to be contacted and does not want to be easily found.
What does this mean?
That's right - there is a good chance that the bees are not really "Marco"'s.

Contact the people around you and the appropriate officials and go from there.
I would not touch those bees no matter their condition.
They are none of your business.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

I would advise some sort of liability waiver at the least. If Marco were to somehow get injured on your property you may be liable. We have a farm and we hunt the farm. Everyone that hunts with us or who has access to the farm signs a waiver every year. We lease a field for hay and that fellows waiver also details what areas he has access to and for what purpose. It also has a specific time frame that he is allowed on the property. I guess what I am saying is don’t let your kindness get you in trouble.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

GregV said:


> This entire story is fishy.
> 
> People don't do this in good faith without confirmed ways to contact them.
> I have working channels of communication with all of my bee landlords.
> ...


Without any ID on them, there's nothing stopping OP from simply applying for a license at this location and taking them for himself. 

If they have a branding, contact your local bee inspector. No branding no ID nothing? Congrats, OP, you just got like $4000 worth of free bees.

IF OP doesn't want bees - put an ad on craigslist, sell each box for $100.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

username00101 said:


> Without any ID on them, there's nothing stopping OP from simply applying for a license at this location and taking them for himself.
> 
> If they have a branding, contact your local bee inspector. No branding no ID nothing? Congrats, OP, you just got like $4000 worth of free bees.
> 
> IF OP doesn't want bees - put an ad on craigslist, sell each box for $100.


This an outright poor advice - I would not take myself or give someone else.
Especially since you (the advisor) have no obligation and no responsibility.

Research and understand the legal and ethical side of the situation in your local setting.
Then decide what is next.
Until then - leave them alone.
My opinion.

PS: entirely possible this is exactly what "Marco" wants - you taking his bees over (and even better - selling them);
then one night "Marco" will show up to get his money back;
all to common a scenario;
anyway, easy for me to say - but I am just an anonymous nick on the Beesource with no obligation and no responsibility.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Once OP gets a bee license for his new bees, and gets them inspected, why couldn't he simply sell his new bees?

I would wait at least a bit longer though...1 month is too short, BUT they'll all be dead by spring without any maintenance - so time is of the essence.

Dead hives aren't worth $100 per box, neither are mite ridden bees.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

username00101 said:


> Once OP gets a bee license for his new bees, and gets them inspected, why couldn't he simply sell his new bees?
> 
> I would wait at least a bit longer though...1 month is too short, BUT they'll all be dead by spring without any maintenance - so time is of the essence.
> 
> Dead hives aren't worth $100 per box, neither are mite ridden bees.


Here, to be on the right side of legal let alone moral I believe you have to put a notice in a newspaper that you are declaring ownership by a stated date if the item is not claimed.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Maybe, apprise the police of the situation and ask them to search for any reports of stolen bees. Who knows, they may be searching for stolen bees in the area. I would not like explaining to them how I came to be in possession of them if they came knocking. "Uh, a guy named Marcos left them here". Phone number? "Uh, no". License number? "Well, no". I see, come with me, please. 

Alex


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Haveuseen1? said:


> I would advise some sort of liability waiver at the least.


We found out that liability wavers aren't worth the paper they're written on.
In fact, having someone sign a document that spells out a known hazard or danger can be used against you in many cases.
I would advise anyone thinking about using such a document, to talk to an attorney, FIRST.
Laws vary from state to state. I'm only aware of Oregon and Washington.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

those bees, dead after the winter will be a big burden to the landowner - so he is incentivized to sell them off his property before winter.

Good idea to place an ad in a newspaper. Also placing an AD on craigslist, first place the ad stating: Marco where are you? Maybe Spend the $50 to list it in the local newspaper for your municipality.

Place a second ad for a second week.

Then after 2 week, place a "bees for sale, $100 per box, or $75 per box". First come first serve.

There's no mandatory bee registration in South Carolina, and I couldn't find any restrictions on selling bees.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

username00101 said:


> those bees, dead after the winter will be a big burden to the landowner - so he is incentivized to sell them off his property before winter.
> 
> Good idea to place an ad in a newspaper. Also placing an AD on craigslist, first place the ad stating: Marco where are you? Maybe Spend the $50 to list it in the local newspaper for your municipality.
> 
> ...


Username your advice above and the rational for it stinks an shouldn't be followed by anyone, anywhere. 

You can not legally sell property that does not belong to you. Do so and risk being charged with theft and with selling stolen property. Proper legal channels need to be utilized. If the bees die so be it. If the land owner wants them off the property notify the authorities and file a report/go get a lawyer but start the process and follow the procedures.

Might be hard to believe but there are times even outside of winter when hives are left unattended for a couple to a few months. Migratory guys (Fast money) drop bees all over the place, some come back, some don't, sometimes they're good hives sometimes not, sometimes even hot (stolen). For the record, I do not condone their actions.

In this case I'd think the flow was over when dropped 4 or so weeks ago, and if the owner of the bees still wants them for pollination next spring he'll show up soon with the flat bed and fork lift and haul them away or prepare them for properly for winter and leave them sit there until spring.
Either way the window of opportunity is closing so if they are bees this guy still wants he'll be around soon.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

clyderoad said:


> You can not legally sell property that does not belong to you. Do so and risk being charged with theft and with selling stolen property. Proper legal channels need to be utilized.


And that would be the good option. My concern for somebody selling the other guys hives would be that when the beekeeper found out, he could be someone with little interest in lawyers but seek compensation by more direct methods.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It would not be surprising to me if Marco never came back until late winter in order to pick up the hives and take to almonds. Any dead would be taken and filled with nucs. Or he might show up tomorrow, or he may never show up at all. You just never know. If you want them gone, follow proper procedure like Clyderoad has laid out.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

OP has gotten plenty of ideas in this thread, I hope they post again and tell us what happens, and what they decide to do.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

This story has reminded me of an incident that happened to me once.

I went to a site and found that several hives had a frame missing, right from the centre of the brood nest. Whoever took them did not even centralise the remaining frames, just left a gap, right in the middle of the brood nest. It is a strange feeling to discover that some unkown has been messing with your bees. There was another beekeeper who had put bees about 1/2 a mile from mine, but I didn't think he would be stupid enough to do that so close to home. I asked the landowner, he had seen nothing.

So I mentioned it to a few beekeepers and was pointed to a social media post a few weeks old, where a beekeeper had self righteously said that he got AFB in his bees and was sure he knew where it must have come from, so had taken several frames of brood from the other beekeepers site to have them looked at by an "expert". Apparently the guy was so incompetent he could not even check the hives and identify AFB himself.

I'd never met the guy but it sounded like he was my guy so I gave him a call. He admitted it, I asked why he did not contact me or at least the landowner before trespassing and stealing. And since he still had my frames, when will he return them. (I didn't have any AFB). He said next time he is there he will put some frames back in my hives, I told him he was not to go anywhere near my hives he can drop them to my house. He then told me it won't be the same frames they are all mixed up with his frames.

I told him to just forget it, I didn't want his frames that could have been in a hive with AFB.

Only a year or maybe two later, this guy was out of business. Incompetent, couldn't make any money, but playing the victim on social media.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

It's extremely unusual for a beekeeper to simply drop hives and not return with any contact info whatsoever.

Drops over $4000-$8000 (a single box can be worth $100-200 EACH) worth of bees, no contact information no business card? Leaving for a month isn't unusual - but ZERO contact information is highly unusual.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

username00101 said:


> ZERO contact information is highly unusual.


Exactly what I am saying.

Of course, the landlord is to insist on the working communication channel established - BEFORE allowing anyone in.
Kind of a no-brainer in my view.

One of my previous landlords even asked for a picture of my State security ID with photograph - to establish I was who I said I was.
We also had a "job interview". 
It was a bit over-board IMO (especially since HIM was the one who wanted bees on his prop - I only responded to an ad).
But it was OK since the site was very good and convenient.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The bees will take care of themselves. Four weeks is not a long time between visits for a beekeeper. If they are a problem, then pursue getting a hold of the owner. If not, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

Check out this , bees survived 6 years alone.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

ifixoldhouses said:


> Check out this , bees survived 6 years alone.


And this is how the TF mythology starts. 

First, define bees in "bees survived 6 years alone".
Let us assume it means "at least a single colony persisted in the same box for 6 yeas left alone".
So there is some clarity.

Now:
1) No one was there watching and documenting the bees meticulously all these six years to confirm the "6 year survival" statement.
2) Single boxes/queen excluders mean that the bees most likely have been swarming profusely - better for survival chances (so that improves the chances).
3) Particular occupancy of every single box during these six years, of course, is not documented - a box must be occupied all six years non-stop, to state that the colony "survived 6 years alone"
4) Swarming box-to-box AS WELL AS incoming swarms are, of course, impossible to establish.
In fact, it is very much probable that none of the bees on this site are even original bees left alone 6 year ago (but just re-occupied by some incoming swarm(s)).

I can continue..... 

But sure - the bees were probably present on this site for 6 years - entirely possible and there is nothing to argue about.
I believe it just as well.

So here I have a hive.
From the landlord's view it has been occupied by the bees for at least three years continuously (maybe more, I forgot).
Well, let me tell you that every summer a swarm would move in and subsequently perish over the winter (treatment free).
So the landlord can claim that the bees survived alone in this hive for at least three years.
But he doesn't know any better. 

This one:


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

That's in florida, it's an interesting video. 

Still waiting for OP to respond to this thread.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Didn't watch the whole video but based on what I saw of the first hive and how not gummed up it was I am 99% sure it has not been occupied for 6 years continuous.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I can say for sure that hive was not left alone for 6 years with the same bees in it. You could not have pried the frames out of it. I have hives that put more propolis in them in a couple of months that what I saw. Also noticed that the ID brands had been "covered up" in the video too.

I have a hive that I can say with certainty that they have had bees in it for at least 3 years if not more. Never did anything to them til last fall and gave them an OAV treatment 3 times and put apiguard on them three times this fall. They are three deeps tall and the wind blew them over last fall (was sitting on a cinder block) and they did not even break apart. Had to use the front end loader to upright and move to a new stand. I do know they had a mouse get inside last year by the chewing on the front entrance.

Here is a link to another hive that had been left alone, check out the dates on the pics, the frames that are propolised together and another mouse. The comb is dark and hard also.









Hive cut out


The hive I bought at an auction six or seven years ago and never did anything to it needed a new home. The wood was rotting down around them and I also noticed they were not booming early as usual. A mouse had over wintered in the bottom of the hive is why they were not booming. Just did a cut...




www.beekeepingforums.com


----------



## Ranger N (Sep 23, 2020)

username00101 said:


> That's in florida, it's an interesting video.
> 
> Still waiting for OP to respond to this thread.


I too am waiting for the OP to respond. I volunteered, post #7, (if they are a reasonable distance from me) to go take a look with the OP to see if there were any brands or markings on the hives and "CRICKETS"


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Good suggestion @Ranger N ...

@Janicehall ?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Hasn't returned since first post or at least has not logged in.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

That plot thickens! Maybe he....was in fact marco!? O_0 0_o
Dum dum dum


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

I was just saying for the OP don't worry about them, here's some that lived for 6 years with no one around., not that I necessarily believe it.


----------

